# Doblar señal para amplificar en dos etapas



## dpale86 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Estoy intentando diseñar un amplificador de guitarra de dos parlantes 2x50W, es la primera vez que intento hacer uno.

Mi amplificador esta formado por:

-Un previo que amplifica un poco la señal de la guitarra a 1V y adapta impedancias. 

-Dos etapas de potencia de 50W, una para cada parlante. 

Mi problema es que no sé como unir la salida del previo con las dos etapas para doblar la señal y amplificarla. Habia pensa hacerlo directamente conectando las etapas directamente a la salida del previo. No se si es buena idea o se tendria que añadir algo mas en medio.

Muchas gracias


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 22, 2008)

mira si usas dos amplificadores vas a tener que coamprar dos parlantes de 4 ohms, te recomiendo que hagas un solo amplificador de 100w y le conectas dos parlantes en paralelo de 8 ohms que son mas falcil de conseguir.

Una preguntita, el pre como lo vas a hacer?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2008)

Para ser lo más ortodoxos posible, tendrías que poner dos buffers en la salida del previo y de cada uno de esos, a la entrada de cada uno de los amplificador. El buffer no es más que un operacional con ganancia uno (dale más ganancia si querés).
Podés usar un NE5532 o un TL072 para hacer los dos (cada uno tiene dos operacionales adentro).
Si te sentís tentado por los transistores, el buffer se hace con un transistor y varias resistencias. Mirá los circuitos de pedales para guitarra y vas a encontrarlos a la salida de casi todos, hechos así. 
¿La razón? Son un POQUITO más baratos, y si vas a hacer 50000... Se nota la diferencia en el bolsillo.
Si vas a hacer uno solo, elegí el que te mande el corazón, porque no vas a tener diferencias significativas.

Saludos


----------



## FavioS35 (Nov 12, 2009)

tal vez se desviaron del asunto, el amigo dpale86 necesita "distribuir" la señal de salida de su previo para "2" amplificadores, quizas estas haciendo un modelo parecido al JC120 de Roland, o el FM212 de Fender =)..., lo que necesitas es un "amplificador de distribución", ..., espero que te sirva, yo lo probe en protoboard, saludos

ahh, lo olvidaba... fijate en el diagrama hay 4 zócalos que dicen "aim simple" y "aim doble",  se refiere a si tienes una fuente simple o si es simétrica, si vas a usar una fuente simple, solo conecta los  2  "aim simple" y deja abierto los "aim doble", y viceversa, en tu caso, si necesitas solo 2 salidas, puedes eliminar un comparador en la segunda etapa, después de "U1A", o si deseas, puedes usar un opamp simple en la primera etapa y uno doble en la segundaen vez del TL084 (opamp cuadruple), tal vez un TL081 y un Tl082;  tambien hay una "V prima (V')" se refiere al voltaje de referencia en la parte inferior del esquema, entre las 2 resistencias de 100k, no lo vayas a confundir con "V", el esquema completo sirve para 2 entradas y 6 salidas, si te das cuenta, en tu caso solo necesitas una... Suerte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2009)

FavioS35 dijo:


> *tal vez se desviaron del asunto*, el amigo dpale86 necesita "distribuir" la señal de salida de su previo para "2" amplificadores, quizas estas haciendo un modelo parecido al JC120 de Roland, o el FM212 de Fender =)..., lo que necesitas es un "amplificador de distribución", ..., espero que te sirva, yo lo probe en protoboard, saludos



    

Lo que has puesto en tu esquema es lo que Cacho ha dicho antes...así que no me parece que haya ningún desvío.


----------

